# Door Bell Diagram



## zbwmy

I'm embarrased I can't do this. I took my bell down over a year ago, today I tried to wire up a new one and cannot get it to work. I labeled the wires, so how hard could it be?

*Rear Door* = 1 two conducter wire (red/white)
*Front Door* = 2 two conductor wires (red/white) twisted together by color
*Transformer* = 1 two conductor wire (red/white)

*Bell Location* = 3 two conductor wires (red/white)
I assumed a wire from each bell, and one from the transformer. But why is there two wires at front door?

*Bell* = labeled front trans   rear


----------



## Sparky Joe

Don't know what your situation is, but you need a continuity tester and ring out all the wires. Also a voltage tester to make sure your transformer is good.

Anyhow, here's a diagram;


----------



## Celtic

zbwmy said:


> I'm embarrased I can't do this. I took my bell down over a year ago, today I tried to wire up a new one and cannot get it to work.



Don't be.
I took my DB down about 3 years ago.....it went back up just a few months ago :laughing: ....but just the front works, the side pushbutton isn't even connected.


----------



## mickeyco

I didn't reload to see Joe already drew it so I'll post mine as well.


----------



## MSSI

DONT forget the diode........(for electronic chimes)


----------



## MSSI

Diode usually goes on the front button paralel


----------



## L. B. Condulet

I have never installed a rear door bell push button. Here in Los Angeles everybody has enclosed back yards and it would be real creepy if someone was in your backyard, and wanted to speak with you...


----------



## zbwmy

I dont remember pigtailing any wires before. All whites on the bell terminals, and all reds wire nutted together at bell?


----------



## L. B. Condulet

zbwmy said:


> I dont remember pigtailing any wires before. All whites on the bell terminals, and all reds wire nutted together at bell?


That won't work for me since I wire all doorbells in Cat 5e. I do that in case someday down the road they want to upgrade to a high speed doorbell. It's all about putting the customer first.


----------



## mickeyco

You may need to call in a door bell specialist, I recommend Señor Ding-Dong from Señor Ding-Dong's Doorbell Fiesta.


----------



## AustinDB

are the two sets of wires at the front switch wired together (in parallel) or is the second wire set passing through? If it's 'passing through', it's the rear door bell switch and would be wired accordingly.


----------



## zbwmy

The two sets of front door bell wires are twisted together by color, and terminated at the switch.


----------



## 220/221

> But why is there two wires at front door?


 
THAT is the $64K question.

Perhaps when the house was built, the front door wire was long, and folded over and stuck so they just hooked up "both" wires ...which were really the same wire.

It's a stretch but do you have anything better?




> All whites on the bell terminals, and all reds wire nutted together at bell?


Sounds right. You probably just don't have the whites in the proper order.. If you don't have a meter, you can find the transformer wire by ringing the chime...assuming the transformer works. You may also be able to detect a small spark when you touch the transformer leads together BRIEFLY. Just a little touch.


----------



## mickeyco

zbwmy said:


> The two sets of front door bell wires are twisted together by color, and terminated at the switch.


What type of contractor are you? All of your posts seem to indicate you are a homeowner doing work on your own house, I may be wrong. 

On the door bell thing there could be any number of explanations as to why there is an extra set of wire. Could have been 2 doorbells on the house at one time (maybe it was split up as rentals). Could be one set of wires was damaged with a nail or screw, they pulled a new set and left the old ones there. Could be the transformer is on the other side of the front door switch and follows the route back to the bell unit with the switch wires (ie. the extra set is the transformer wires). It doesn't really matter, test the wires, then use the diagram, if the new doorbell came with a diode install it, done.


----------



## neolitic

mickeyco said:


> What type of contractor are you? All of your posts seem to indicate you are a homeowner doing work on your own house, I may be wrong.


Ding, ding, ding, ding!
Mickey wins:clap:
Every thread he's started is about his house.
Every one is DIY question, except when he's price shopping.:whistling


----------



## zbwmy

neolitic said:


> Ding, ding, ding, ding!
> Mickey wins:clap:
> Every thread he's started is about his house.
> Every one is DIY question, except when he's price shopping.:whistling



I just like coming to the experts for advice. I paid contractors over $15000 this year to do work around the house. I support the trades, just want to fix the door bell


----------



## ProWallGuy

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

